# Article: This is what Netflix's 4K streaming looks like



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Article: This is what Netflix's 4K streaming looks like*

Netflix CEO Reed Hastings jumped into LG's press conference to confirm that his company will offer the second season of House of Cards in 4K, streamed directly to Ultra HD TVs from LG and others.

We still don't know exactly when the Ultra HD video will be available, but that may depend on how quickly the next generation of TVs with support for the format hit the streets. Netflix has said it wants to be known as the place to go for 4K content and it appears to be well on its way -- assuming you have a healthy broadband connection, of course.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------

